# What are these best used for as far as ammo! New to the hobby



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

So I got these black theraband, very thin and seem to have not much draw weight at all.
With a rather large pouch (F from pocket predator.

So what ammo and what ammo clay is this best used with. 
I tried 8mm steel, and 11 mm clay and it just felt weak, in distance and power... 
What is it good for?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What is the length and width of the bands ? What is your draw length and active length of bands ? What is the ambient temperature of the air ? Thera band black needs to be drawn back farther than usual .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm guessing that's about 7/8 to 1 inch straight cut.

I'd say that good for .177 steel bbs or 9mm clays. It is pretty snappy stuff when stretched to 4.5 to 5 times its relaxed length, so 6 to 6.5 inches from pouch ties to fork ties for a 30 inch draw.


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

treefork said:


> What is the length and width of the bands ? What is your draw length and active length of bands ? What is the ambient temperature of the air ? Thera band black needs to be drawn back farther than usual .





KawKan said:


> I'm guessing that's about 7/8 to 1 inch straight cut.
> I'd say that good for .177 steel bbs or 9mm clays. It is pretty snappy stuff when stretched to 4.5 to 5 times its relaxed length, so 6 to 6.5 inches from pouch ties to fork ties for a 30 inch draw.


Thank you guys for thr response, I need your help further

Attached are pictures of the measument (I don't know I'm measuring right). I do know my draw is 41 inches,from beginning of forks to beginning of pouch while stretched.

It appears there is no taper, and I don't have the tools or know how to do that.


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

I shoot over the top, if it matters


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shorten your active band length to @ 8.5 inches to start . You will see a significant difference in speed . If still a lot of stretch remaining , shorten another 1/2 inch . Repeat if needed .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> Shorten your active band length to @ 8.5 inches to start . You will see a significant difference in speed . If still a lot of stretch remaining , shorten another 1/2 inch . Repeat if needed .


I was going to say 7" which will be a good stretch but the 8.5" is a good starting point.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Light bands need light pouches, just big enough for the ammo. If you can find some kangaroo leather, make a pouch from that. TB Black is very fast, but needs to be really stretched out.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The lengths mentioned above are good starting points for a 41-inch draw.

Most of us cut bands so the length between the pouch ties and the fork attachment is 1/4 to 1/5 the draw length. And Theraband Black performs best with more than average stretch.

It also occurred to me that another good ammo for this set-up is 1/4-inch steel.


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Light bands need light pouches, just big enough for the ammo. If you can find some kangaroo leather, make a pouch from that. TB Black is very fast, but needs to be really stretched out.





KawKan said:


> The lengths mentioned above are good starting points for a 41-inch draw.
> Most of us cut bands so the length between the pouch ties and the fork attachment is 1/4 to 1/5 the draw length. And Theraband Black performs best with more than average stretch.
> It also occurred to me that another good ammo for this set-up is 1/4-inch steel.


OK thanks! Will do.
I guess the issue is that I have a large pouch, my gosh this could fit a 11mm ball... So what now?


----------

